# ch check this out!



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Anyone ever seen a blue goose like these....this one going on the wall![/img]


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Nice!!!!!! No i have never seen one like that. :beer:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

that is a sweet bird, Blues RULE!!


----------



## SnoGeez (Feb 1, 2009)

Going to the wall???


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

SnoGeez said:


> Going to the wall???


It better be! That is awesome!!!


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Now someone tell me what's the story on that one???

Just a different color phase?

Sweet looking bird!


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

probably just a loss or lack of pigment....I saw a Snow while hunting in Vermillion 3 weeks ago that had no black on the wing tips. It was only about 100yards up and looking through binos. It was definitely a snow.


----------



## Goose Destroyer (Mar 15, 2005)

Three weekends ago i saw a black goose with white tips..a backwards snow? haha


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

We saw a blue like that earlier this spring also. Blue body with white wing tips. It really stuck out in the tornado above us.


----------



## Goose Destroyer (Mar 15, 2005)

haha yeah it was really weird..i saw it just east of yankton


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Goose Destroyer said:


> Three weekends ago i saw a black goose with white tips..a backwards snow? haha


Id pay money to see that!

I love those unique birds. Unfortunately, they always seem to be ones hanging in the back just out of range.

I was watching some through the spotting scope one year and found a mature blue that had no white on his head. Gotta love blues, no two are alike.


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I Have seen a black goose with white wing tips in E. Colorado while chasing snows. He was on land owned by the Great John Elway and we just watched for 30min and it took off and we followed them but lost them.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I think its a quill lakes blue. :lol:


----------



## hntdux (Dec 29, 2006)

Saw a speck yesterday with a completely white left wing...neat to see.


----------



## SnoGeez (Feb 1, 2009)

The white primaries are what make it interesting to me, something like that would be worth putting on the wall. I don't know what I would do if I say a black body with white tips, that would throw me off a little bit.


----------



## hntdux (Dec 29, 2006)

It really stood out from the flock...it would be a trophy in my book for sure!


----------



## MinnMag (Feb 25, 2009)

Saw the snow with no black tips twice west of Watertown on two consecutive days. Close but not close enough for even an optimist to shoot.


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

beautiful birds :beer:


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

MinnMag said:


> Saw the snow with no black tips twice west of Watertown on two consecutive days. Close but not close enough for even an optimist to shoot.


Not sure if it was the same bird, but I also saw an albino/leucistic snow 30 miles west of watertown 1 1/2 weeks ago.


----------

